# Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern



## Nordisch555 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo


Ich habe mittlerweile seit Jahren schon 2 gute Echolote in Benutzung gehabt in Gewässern wie den norwegischen Fjorden als auch in Boddengewässer. 

Eins habe ich ich noch nie bzw. kaum hinbekommen. Fische als Fischsicheln anzeigen zu lassen. Meist nutze ich Fischsymbole und die Automatikeinstellungen, weil die manuellen Einstellungen bei mir zu keinem positiveren Ergebnis geführt haben. Auch habe ich versucht, den Sensor so genau wie möglich auszurichten und da Gewässerkarten und die ausgegebene Tiefe übereinstimmen gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das Ding nicht in der falschen Lage versuche genau einzustellen. Auch hatte ich die Lote schon an verschiedenen Booten  (mit und ohne Motor) mit den selben Ergebnissen, so dass ich eine technische Störquelle  ausschließe.

Auch habe ich Probleme in trüben Gewässern (teils sogar Ostsee und Fjordwasser nach starken Regenfällen), wenn die Fischsichelfunktion ausgeschaltet ist überhaupt die Bodenlinie zu erkennen. Entweder der ganze Bildschirm ist schwarz bzw. grau oder wenn der Bildschirm einigermaßen hellgrau wird, ist  ebenso der Boden kaum auf dem Bildschirm zu erkennen.

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Mit meinem X 87 bin ich ca. 150 m tief gekommen im Fjordwasser. Das X 136 DF steigt egal ob bei 50 oder 200 khz bei ca. 250 m aus, sind das Normalwerte?
Hatte gehofft, dass das Ding schon die 350 m problemlos schafft. Ist die Akkuleistung vielleicht schuld? Im Neuzustand hatte der Akku voll geladen mal 13, 1 V nun sind es ca. 12,7 V.


Grüße
Nordisch


----------



## Nordisch555 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Wahoo (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Mal überlegen...........

Also in der Automatikfunktion findet das Echolot den Boden immer, vorrausgesetzt man fährt nicht zu schnell. 250 Meter ist natürlich auch schon ne Menge Holz, ich denke mal die bekommste nur im Stehen hin.

Das Fish-ID sollte immer ausgeschaltet sein. Und die Sensilibität so auf 65 bis 70 % stellen. Wenn das nichts hilft dann gehe was mit der Greyline auf 30% hoch und schaue ob es sich verändert

Mit den Sicheln ist so ne Sache. Nicht jeder Fisch macht ne tolle Sichel. Im Bodden ist es wieso schwierig aufgrund der niedrigen Tiefe. Mußt schon genau drüber fahren sonst wird das nix.
Im Meer habe ich gute Sicheln drin wenn ich Zoome. Vielleicht hilft das ..........


----------



## Nordisch555 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Mal überlegen...........
> 
> Also in der Automatikfunktion findet das Echolot den Boden immer, vorrausgesetzt man fährt nicht zu schnell. 250 Meter ist natürlich auch schon ne Menge Holz, ich denke mal die bekommste nur im Stehen hin.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort!

Also die 250 m bekommt das Echolot auch in der Fahrt hin, soviel wie halt die 5 PS an Fahrt bringen. Im Stehen habe ich allerhöchstens 280 m geschafft. Ich weiß zwar dass die angegebenen 750 m nur für klares Süßwasser gelten, hätte aber erwartet, dass das Lot mindestens die Hälfte bringt.

Zu den Boddengewässern. Ich probiere das Lot ja auch an relativ tiefen Stellen aus z.B. an Fahhrinnen und einzelnen Löchern wo es dann auf 3,5 bis  7m abgeht. Das Echolot überschlägt sich hier meist wenn Fisch ID an ist was große und kleine Fische angeht. Schalte ich Fisch ID aus, ist nichts zu erkennen. Das selbe Ergebnis habe ich aber auch im Randbereichen des Fjordes (10 m tief). Fisch ohne Ende, was auch der Fang teilweise bestätigt aber ohne Fisch ID, keine bzw. kaum  Sicheln.

Meine Vermutung für den Bodden. Die kleinen Fische sind zu klein um überhaupt Sicheln zu werfen. Die großen Fische sind Brassen und werfen aufgrund ihre schmalen Form keine Sicheln. Ist das möglich?

Ab welcher Größe wird übehaupt eine Sichel angezeigt? Wird Tang oder frei schwebendens Kraut auch auf dem Lot ausgegeben, wenn Fisch ID aus? Was für ein Signal entsteht?

Auf dem Simulator von Lowrance läuft ja alles prima und eine Bedienungsanleitung auf deutsch habe ich auch. Aber so in der Praxis mit dem Lot umgehen, das tue ich mich schwer. Auch will ich an keine technischen Defekt glauben, denn dann müssten alle 3 von mir benutzte Lote kaputt gewesen sein.

Bin irgendwie leicht verzweifelt. Sollte das Lot echt nur zum Auffinden bestimmter Tiefe geeignet sein und hat die Bezeichnung Fischfinder nicht ansatzweise verdient? Oder ist jetzt wo ich mich mit dem guten Lot etwas mehr beschäftige, das Signal zu stark und verscheucht Fische in diesem Kegel? Was meint ihr ? 

Grüße
Nordisch


----------



## Pilkman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Moin, moin!

Also egal, ob Fjord, Bodden oder See: Für alle Gegebenheiten gelten im Endeffekt ein paar Grundregeln oder Empfehlungen.

(1)
Fishsymbole ausschalten. 

Die Rechnereinheit des Echolots interpretiert alles mögliche an Echos als Fisch, nur hat das in den seltensten Fällen wirklich etwas mit Fisch zu tun. Schwebeteilchen, Sprungschichten etc. werden da als Fisch angezeigt - im Endeffekt also Mäusekino, was einem irgendwas vorgaukelt.

(2)
Empfindlichkeit manuell regeln.

Im Automatikmodus werden die Empfindlichkeit und diverse andere Parameter vom Echolot z.B. an die jeweils zu lotende Tiefe angepaßt, feiner und vor allem sauberer bekommt man das aber hin, wenn man die Empfindlichkeit selbst regelt. Faustregel: Je weiter der Grund entfernt ist bzw. das Wasser tief ist, desto höher muss auch die Empfindlichkeit am Echolot eingestellt werden. Reichen beim Loten auf den Boddengewässern mit den vorherrschen Tiefen vielleicht noch 40% Empfindlichkeit, muss diese für größere Tiefen wesentlich höher gefahren werden, dass beispielsweise überhaupt noch die Grundlinie mit ihrer Beschaffenheit über die Grayline angezeigt wird.

Einmal die Empfindlichkeit bei schwankenden Tiefenverhältnissen einstellen und dann den ganzen zuverlässige Ergebnisse geliefert bekommen, klappt also nicht - NACHREGELN ist angesagt.

Zu hoch sollte die Empfindlichkeit aber auch nicht eingestellt werden, da dann etliche Störfaktoren die Auswertung auf dem Display erschweren - hier muss man also abwägen und die Empfindlichkeit gerade so regeln, dass man eine "saubere" Anzeige hat. Für größere Tiefenregionen relativiert sich dieser Umstand, da aufgrund der begrenzten Auflösung des Echolotdisplays nicht alle Bestandteile im Wasser ungeachtet ihrer Größe dargestellt werden können.

(3)
Die Grayline gibt über die Breite der grauen Zone unter der Grundlinie oder bei anderen kräftigen Echos einen Anhaltspunkt, um auf die Härte z.B. des Bodens zu schließen - je breiter die graue Linie, desto stärker das Echo, desto härter der Boden. 
An der Einstellung der Grayline regel ich persönlich nach einmaligem zufriedenstellenden Test nicht mehr viel herum - die optimale Einstellung muss da jeder selbst herausfinden.
Achtung: Wenn der Displaykontrast zu stark eingestellt ist, erkennt man die Grauabstufungen bzw. die Grayline teilweise sehr schlecht - das liegt dann aber nicht an der Grayline-Funktion. 

(4)
Anzeigeninterpretation

Um von der Echolotanzeige auf Fischvorkommen schließen zu können, sollte man sich nicht zwangsläufig auf die super perfekt gezeichneten Sicheln aus dem Lowrance-Simulator verlassen - so eindeutig wird man sie in den seltensten Fällen in der Praxis haben, da zu viele Faktoren für das Abbild eine Rolle spielen: Bewegung des Bootes in Relation zum Fisch, Bewegung des Fisches in Relation zum Grund, Eintrittswinkel, Weg usw. usw. - Fischschwärme z.B. von kleinen Köhlern oder Heringen sollten aber beispielsweise aufgrund ihrer "Wolkenformation" kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Nordisch555 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Also egal, ob Fjord, Bodden oder See: Für alle Gegebenheiten gelten im Endeffekt ein paar Grundregeln oder Empfehlungen.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung!

Noch mal für das Verständnis, was mir noch nie so 100 % bewusst geworden ist.

Wie verhält es sich Grayline und der Intensität?

Mit der Intensität regele ich wie stark das Echo ausgesendet wird und über die Grayline wie stark nur das Bodenecho oder alles? angezeigt wird?

Gehe ich in der Annahme richtig, dass im Bodden (wegen der geringen Wassertiefe) die etwa 40 % Intenstät dicke ausreichen, um den Boddengrund aber auch einen Fisch sauber anzuzeigen?

Um in Norwegen die maximale Tiefe zu erreichen, ist da dann quasi die größte Intensität nötig?  Nur muss man wenn man den Grund betrachten möchte sicherlich Kompromisse eingehen, was Fische in den den ersten 10 bis 20 m tiefen angeht weil die leichten "Oberflächenverschmutzungen" zu stark angezeigt werden - oder hebt sich ein Fisch dann klar von dieser ab?
Wie stellt ihr z.B. das Echolot ein, wenn ihr einmal quer über den Fjord fahrt, um dabei z.B. Freiwasserfische wie Makrele oder Seelachs 
anzeigen zu lassen, die sich oft in der Mitte des Fjordes bei  350 m maximaler Wassertiefe tummeln? Um dabei Fische zu erkennen ist doch sicherlich das Zoomen in einem bestimmten Tiefenbereich nötig oder? Dann kommt aber sicherlich das Problem dunkler Bildschirm im Oberflächenwasser (von der sich eine Fisch abhebt oder nicht ?) und die maximale Wassertiefe zum tragen? Den Anspruch bei dieser Überfahrt zusätzlich nach Tiefwasserköhler Ausschau zu halten, kann man dann sicherlich nur mit einem 2. Echolot realisieren, bei voller 0-300 m Tiefe Anzeige ist doch sicherlich nicht mal ein Großfisch erkennbar oder?  

OT Anfang
Was es mit dem Tiefwasserköhler auf sich hat. Unser Vermieter berichtet von einem befreundeten Fischer, der sich über die ausbleibenden großen Köhler wunderte und diese dann irgendwann in großen Tiefen zu Hauf sichtete mit einem guten Lot. Er hat aber nur ein paar wenige gefangen und fand beim Ausnehmen des Rätsels Lösung. Diese 10 bis 20 kg Brocken waren voll und übervoll mit kleinen Heringen und hatten es  somit  gar nicht  nötig  zu jagen. Statt dessen   tummelten die sich bei 150 bis 250 m Tiefe.

OT
Ende


Grüße
Nordisch


----------



## Wahoo (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Also aus der Praxis kann ich dir sagen das ein Zander von 50 bis 60 cm schon Sicheln erzeugt.

In der Regel siehst du die Sicheln auch nur wenn es sich um raubende Fische handelt.

Und je flacher das Gewässer je kleiner ist dieser Kegel der den Boden abgreift. 

Also ist die Chance größer einen Hecht, Zander oder Seefisch auf 30 Meter eher zu sehen als auf 8 Meter

Ich habe viel mit der Sensilibität gespielt und habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei 67 bis 68 % Sens. die ganzen Störfaktoren wie Sprungschicht, Trübstoffe und Köderfische ausgefiltert werden. Und bei dieser Einstellung bekommt man gute Bilder hin. Im Meer hingegen muß man was höher gehen. Ich fange bei MAX an und fahre soweit runter bis ich ein sauberes Bild habe.

Die Greyline sagt dir wie der Boden beschaffen ist. Viele Raubfische liegen auch gerne mal auf dem Boden und lauern auf Nahrung, siehe Zander. Hier kannst du dann was spielen mit der Empfindlichkeit......


----------



## Pilkman (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*



Wahoo schrieb:


> ... ich habe viel mit der Sensilibität gespielt und habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei 67 bis 68 % Sens. die ganzen Störfaktoren wie Sprungschicht, Trübstoffe und Köderfische ausgefiltert werden. Und bei dieser Einstellung bekommt man gute Bilder hin. ....



@ Wahoo

Entschuldigung, aber diese Aussage ist wie ich oben schon sagte zu pauschal, da die jeweilige Tiefe, die Leistung des Echolots und individuelle Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht berücksichtigt werden.
Die gerade notwendige Empfindlichkeit muss VOR ORT eingestellt werden. #h


----------



## Nordisch555 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Sorry, dass ich mich ein bißchen doll blöd anstelle, aber ich brauche immer ein paar technische Hintergründe für das Verständnis.

Was genau passiert technisch also nicht gleich auf dem Bildschirm, wenn ich die *Intensität* verringere?

Wird entweder 1. ein schwächeren Signal ausgesandt oder 2. ein gleich starkes Signal ausgesandt  und nur  die zurück  kommenden schwächeren  Signale  stärker heraus  gefiltert?

1. 

wäre mir lieber, weil man so einerseits Strom (Akku) sparen kann und anderseits  eine  eventuelle Scheuchwirkung durch das Lot mindert



Was genau passiert wenn ich die *Greyline* herunter bzw. hoch regele? Und welche Einstellungen sind für Schlamm, Sand, Steine, starker Pflanzenbewuchs sinnvoll bzw. wie kann ich den Untergrundbeschaffenheit  Identifitieren?



Verändert das Regeln der Greyline schon was am ausgesendeten Signal oder ist das "nur" eine Funktion, die die empfangenen Bodensignale unterschiedlich darstellt und wie wirkt sich eine Regelung aus?

Grüße
Nordisch


----------



## Wahoo (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

@Pilkman

du hast ja Recht, aber um erstmal zu helfen denke ich kann man schon viele Sachen ausschließen die zu Fehlern führen.

Auf jedefall sollten die Fischlies ausgeschaltet werden. Die machen einen ja Wahnsinnig. 

Ich fange Zander 3 Meter unter dem Boot bei laufendem 25 PS Motor. Noch fragen zur Scheuchwirkung :q

Akku sparen...????? Kleiner Tipp fahre mal auf dem Trödelmarkt da bekommste so günstig Batterien #6

Wenn du mit der Greyline spielst (rauf oder runterfährst) kannst die Dinge die sich direkt auf dem Boden befinden besser erkennen. Farbecholot wäre da allerdings noch besser.

Pflanzenbewuchs erkennt das Echolot auch als Fisch. Also nochmal die Fieschlies ausschalten und das Rohecho verwenden.


----------



## Nordisch555 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*



Wahoo schrieb:


> @Pilkman
> 
> du hast ja Recht, aber um erstmal zu helfen denke ich kann man schon viele Sachen ausschließen die zu Fehlern führen.
> 
> ...



Dass mit der Scheuchwirkung ist gut zu wissen und wo ich günstig Blei-gel Akkus bekomme weiß ich.


Trotzdem würde ich schon gern wissen, wie die ganze Sache vom technischen Prinzip her funktioniert.

Wird ein schwächeres Signal ausgesandt, wenn  ich die Intensität runter regele?

Was *genau* passiert, wenn ich die grayline  hoch und runter  regele? (eventuell  anhand von Beispielen erklären)


----------



## Nordisch555 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Hallo

Kann mich wirklich keiner über die technischen Hintergründe von Echoloten aufklären?


Eure Tipps haben mir schon sehr bei meinem letzten Ausflug auf dem Bodden weiter geholfen.
Dafür eine dickes Danke an alle!!! #h


Weiß jemand aber noch genaues zu meinen letzen Fragen bzw. kann mir weiteren Lesestoff (vll. wissenschaftlicher Art, eventuell physikalische Versuche -  z.B. Sendeleistung und maximale Tiefe ) empfehlen (Internetquellen) ? 

Grüße
Nordisch


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Hallo,

wir machen regelmäßig (z.B. heute Abend um 18.00Uhr) Online Schulungen per Internet. Dauert ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden. 
Danach kann man sein Gerät blind bedienen und kennt alle Einstellungen. 
Wenn Interesse da ist, bitte kurz anrufen unter 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Peterpaul (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir machen regelmäßig (z.B. heute Abend um 18.00Uhr) Online Schulungen per Internet. Dauert ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden.
> Danach kann man sein Gerät blind bedienen und kennt alle Einstellungen.
> ...


 
cool-macht ihr sowas öfter? Welche Systemanforderungen benötigt man? Kosten?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

Hallo,

wir machen das ein bis zweimal die Woche mit Kunden aus ganz Europa.
Die einzige Voraussetzung ist ein ISDN oder DSL Anschluss und ein Lautsprecher am PC. 
In diesem virtuellen Schulungsraum kann man mich sehen, hören, mir Fragen stellen, usw.
Wir erklären die Technik und die Unterschiede. Und vor allen Dingen, wie man richtig mit dem Ding umgeht. Denn Wunsch und Wirklichkeit sind sehr weit auseinander.
Zu den Kosten: Kunden und Echolotkäufer kostenlos, Fremdkunden € 39,90.
Aber das und andere Fragen kann man dann am Telefon besprechen.

Hier sind noch mehr Info´s

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Nordisch555 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir machen das ein bis zweimal die Woche mit Kunden aus ganz Europa.
> Die einzige Voraussetzung ist ein ISDN oder DSL Anschluss und ein Lautsprecher am PC.
> ...



Danke erstmal für das Angebot, hoffentlich sind sie noch eine Weile Händler, so dass ich wenn ich kein Student mehr bin daran teil nehmen kann. Zum derzeitigen Stand sind 40 € einfach nicht drin . (Das soll nun aber keine  unterschwellige Aufforderung sein für mich die Sache kostenlos anzubieten - nicht dass das falsch verstanden wird.  )


----------



## Jirko (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks zu Echolotbedienung, allgemein und in "trüben" Gewässern*

...eine sehr beeindruckendes angebot thomas! dienstleistung mal von der ganz anderen art - bemerkenswert #6


----------

